# Steps Reunion



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2011)

No? No-one...?

Maybe I'll post this in Music too, it's definitely got cross-forum appeal.


----------



## gabi (Oct 18, 2011)

New kids on the block are getting back together too. good year for music.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2011)

Didn't they already get back together once?

You can't recreate the magic of the first comeback, it's foolish to try


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2011)

Do you mean the 'event' of their reunion, or the actual mini TV series that's been shown about it?

I've actually found the show quite entertaining!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 18, 2011)

The show. I caught the second episode last night, actually found it reasonably interesting (though did have to switch over at particularly cringy points).

Was interesting to see the different personalities and power struggles going on.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 18, 2011)

New Kids On The Block (or NKOTB for those in the know) AND the Backstreet Boys are going on tour TOGETHER
Next year.

I KNOW

It's so exciting.

Can't wait, all we need now is for NSYNC to get back together and music is safe.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2011)

I think Bros should get back together...



Lord Camomile said:


> The show. I caught the second episode last night, actually found it reasonably interesting (though did have to switch over at particularly cringy points).
> 
> Was interesting to see the different personalities and power struggles going on.


Yes, is rather fascinating really. I don't even remember noticing at the time than one person sang most of the songs, but they seem to think the whole country was laughing at the others for never getting any lines or something.
Anyway, I think they're all quite likeable and sweet. Gawd bless 'em. So I hope they do well.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 18, 2011)

[regret] I used to love Steps. [/regret] Hate them or hate them, they were THE very best at whatever they were and they knew it. No other manufactured boy-girl band came close, or has done since.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 18, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> No? No-one...?
> 
> Maybe I'll post this in Music too, it's definitely got cross-forum appeal.


There's already a thread in the music forum.  Here.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 19, 2011)

Nine Bob Note said:


> [regret] I used to love Steps. [/regret] Hate them or hate them, they were THE very best at whatever they were and they knew it. No other manufactured boy-girl band came close, or has done since.


Three words

S Club Seven.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 19, 2011)

Kidda said:


> Three words
> 
> S Club Seven.



A name tarnished when they were replaced by a bunch of 12-year-olds.


----------



## binka (Oct 19, 2011)

didnt they all get ripped off by the record company and despite selling about 50m albums ended up walking away with a couple of grand each?


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2011)

I loved Steps and S Club 7 at the time. 
I may have pretended it was in an ironic way, but it wasn't.


----------



## zoooo (Oct 19, 2011)

binka said:


> didnt they all get ripped off by the record company and despite selling about 50m albums ended up walking away with a couple of grand each?


Who, Steps? H for one has a humungous house in the country, so he at least got some money.
Or did you mean S Club 7. You'd probably be right if so.


----------



## binka (Oct 19, 2011)

oh it might have been s-club 7 actually, i'll remember this for the s-club 7 reunion thread


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2011)

OMFG! This is IMPORTANT, why didn't you tell me before now?


----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 19, 2011)

Faye Tozer with her immaculate fake blonde dreadlocks


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 19, 2011)

It was all about Lisa Scott-Lee for me. The others were just fucking annoying and got in the way of the eye candy.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 19, 2011)

Stomp was one of great pop songs of the last ten years.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2011)

zoooo said:


> Yes, is rather fascinating really. I don't even remember noticing at the time than one person sang most of the songs, but they seem to think the whole country was laughing at the others for never getting any lines or something.
> Anyway, I think they're all quite likeable and sweet. Gawd bless 'em. So I hope they do well.


I think I was vaguely aware of the fact, or at least that Claire was clearly the best singer. I'm always wary of how manipulated one can be by these shows, but I did end up feeling sorry for Claire - not her fecking fault that she's the best singer by some way, and that the record companies are aware of that too and quite sensibly want her singing the most.

Having said that, you can see how that would bruise the egos of the others, particularly over time; don't really think it's particularly diva-ish or 'owt, just a shame.

There does seem to be something of a clique between Lisa, H and Faye, (with Lisa and H in particular being quite manipulative and calculating) and Lee and Claire seem a little on their own.

Oh Christ, what have I become


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 19, 2011)

Also, it occurred to me last night: are there more reunions of the 90s than of the 80s bands, or is it just the same thing happening again? Off the top of my head I could think of Duran Duran, A-Ha and Spandau Ballet - they all reunited pretty recently didn't they?

Does Blondie count?


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 20, 2011)

Faye looks like Debbie McGee


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Kidda said:


> New Kids On The Block (or NKOTB for those in the know) AND the Backstreet Boys are going on tour TOGETHER
> Next year.
> 
> I KNOW
> ...



Edited for you


----------



## Kidda (Oct 20, 2011)

indeed

5ive will make you get down, down.

(J was always my favourite, Richie was always a bit of a mommys boy)

90's pop reunion tour ftw


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> There does seem to be something of a clique between Lisa, H and Faye, (with Lisa and H in particular being quite manipulative and calculating) and Lee and Claire seem a little on their own.



Didn't H and Claire release something together after Steps broke up though?


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 20, 2011)

stavros said:


> Didn't H and Claire release something together after Steps broke up though?



Don't pretend to be unsure you brought ten copies of the single!


----------



## stavros (Oct 20, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Don't pretend to be unsure you brought ten copies of the single!



Of course not...... it was at least 20.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 20, 2011)

Can we have steps for eurovision please?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2011)

stavros said:


> Didn't H and Claire release something together after Steps broke up though?


I think something was mentioned on the trailer about that. Wiki confirms it, three singles and an album, which is a little surprising.

Fair point, was just the way it came across in the episode I saw.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 20, 2011)

gabi said:


> New kids on the block are getting back together too. good year for music.



Westlife though


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 20, 2011)

It is interesting that while all their contemporaries are getting back together, Westlife have chosen now to disband. I made this point in the staff room at lunch, and everyone agreed it was very insightful and not at all tedious or a complete waste of breath.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Kidda said:


> indeed
> 
> 5ive will make you get down, down.
> 
> ...



Not a fan of Abs?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm putting it out there, but I am EXCITED by the Steps reunion  

Couldn't give less of a shit about Westlife.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not a fan of Abs?



Did Abs have Abs?  I don't remember ever seeing his six pack.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 20, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Did Abs have Abs? I don't remember ever seeing his six pack.



not sure


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 20, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Also, it occurred to me last night: are there more reunions of the 90s than of the 80s bands, or is it just the same thing happening again? Off the top of my head I could think of Duran Duran, A-Ha and Spandau Ballet - they all reunited pretty recently didn't they?
> 
> Does Blondie count?



In fairness to Duran Duran, they never really broke up.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 20, 2011)

nipsla said:


> I'm putting it out there, but I am EXCITED by the Steps reunion
> 
> Couldn't give less of a shit about Westlife.



I didn't actually mean it


----------



## colacubes (Oct 20, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> I didn't actually mean it



I do tho


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 20, 2011)

Tradgedy


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 20, 2011)

What?


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 20, 2011)

I suppose someone had to.

*sigh*


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 20, 2011)

Sigh, suppose its a sign of the times when you can't post an opinion without it being mocked.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 20, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not a fan of Abs?


Nah i liked the bad boys. 

The BEST band of the 90s for me has to be East 17. They poo on steps from a great height.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 20, 2011)

They were no Vengaboys


----------



## stavros (Oct 22, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Not a fan of Abs?



Abs went to the same school as me, apparently, although he'd have been in Year 11 when I was in Year 7. He doesn't have a blue plaque in the entrance hall or is ever mentioned in the prospectus.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 22, 2011)

stavros said:


> Abs went to the same school as me, apparently, although he'd have been in Year 11 when I was in Year 7. He doesn't have a blue plaque in the entrance hall or is ever mentioned in the prospectus.



Sean went to the same school as my cousin


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2011)

so solid.


----------



## stavros (Oct 23, 2011)

machine cat said:


> Sean went to the same school as my cousin



Hmm, so smilies can do sarcasm.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 27, 2011)

Steps were just on C5.

Tragedy!

Claire looks even sexier with her extra weight.


----------



## Big Gunz (Oct 28, 2011)

rover07 said:


> Claire looks even sexier with her extra weight.



Chubby chaser alert!


----------



## rover07 (Oct 29, 2011)

I would happily feed her fondant fancies.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 29, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> Also, it occurred to me last night: are there more reunions of the 90s than of the 80s bands, or is it just the same thing happening again? Off the top of my head I could think of Duran Duran, A-Ha and Spandau Ballet - they all reunited pretty recently didn't they?
> 
> Does Blondie count?


a-ha only split up last year! They reckon they won't get back together but already played a song at the Norway memorial thingie earlier this summer.


----------

